# Elective Residency



## SonofanItalian (Aug 5, 2017)

Hello again!

We are going to apply for the elective residency and everything seems pretty straight forward.... income, health insurance, long term rental/purchase. However it is the letter of “why”you want to retire in Italy. I was reading on other posts that common reasons... want to learn a new language, love the culture etc, is a whimsical-and trite and were frowned upon. One person I read said that when they went to the consulate to present their their papers/documents the official really focused and carefully read the letter and reason why they want to live permanently in Italy. I have ties to Italy since my mother is an Italian but my partner does not have any explanation but a strong desire to make a new life in Italy. 

When applying for your elective residency, what did our non Italian members from the United States or any country that requires the process write in your letter? What reasons did you explain to convince the consulate that you were not some long term tourist? BTW... We are applying in San Francisco Consulate. 


Thank you for all input!
Ray


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

Having blood ties through your mother to your ancestral homeland and love of Italy's culture and traditions is probably the best reason you could give. If you're not married and your partner has to obtain his/her own visa, the reason could be that you plan to enjoy a happy retirement together in Italy, a country that you both love.


----------



## SonofanItalian (Aug 5, 2017)

Italia-Mx said:


> Having blood ties through your mother to your ancestral homeland and love of Italy's culture and traditions is probably the best reason you could give. If you're not married and your partner has to obtain his/her own visa, the reason could be that you plan to enjoy a happy retirement together in Italy, a country that you both love.


That sounds reasonable on the letter since we are not married. Our target date is February 2019. We also have two small dogs that will be accompanying us also which adds to the mix. 

I also have another question about the sequence of steps when applying for the Elective Residency. Did you fill out the online application “ Consolato Generale d’Italia” first then take it to the consulate on the first appointment or do they give you a orientation on the requirements and setup a second appointment with all required documentation... Consolato Generale d’Italia form, income, letter, health insurance, dogs documents, and lease agreement? I can pretty much do everything ahead of time and present the docs on the first appointment but I am not quite sure if this is how it works. 

We are traveling to Italy in October to scope rentals for our lease. So we won’t start the application until we get back which will give us a couple of months to set the ball rolling. 

Thank you!:thumb:


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

You would pick up the form at the consulate after an initial visit -- if they decide they want to give it to you. At a second visit, you would present the filled out form. My companion started to do this but before the second visit pertaining to the visa, he was able to obtain an appointment to present his papers for recognition of Italian citizenship through his grand-father and the visa became no longer necessary.


----------



## SonofanItalian (Aug 5, 2017)

Italia-Mx said:


> You would pick up the form at the consulate after an initial visit -- if they decide they want to give it to you. At a second visit, you would present the filled out form. My companion started to do this but before the second visit pertaining to the visa, he was able to obtain an appointment to present his papers for recognition of Italian citizenship through his grand-father and the visa became no longer necessary.


So I would not need financial statements of any kind at first visit ... just show up at the first appointment. 
Will do Italia-Mx and thank you for taking the time to respond!


----------

